# My apisto aggie D red female's caudal fin is damaged



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

after couple of spawning, my aggie D red female has damaged caudal fin. 
she is eating/acting fine.. Actually, she is attacking a male.. water is ok. PH 6.6 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 10.

does this happen because she is stressed over losing eggs?? will the fin grow back?

as you can see from the picture it does not look good at all.. I'm sure male isn't the problem as he is hiding after she laid eggs..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Caudal fin looks like it's been nipped - respective to the quality of the photo. just make sure no bacteria or fungal growth. keep water clean.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks jobber! I do water change twice a week and keep TDS under 100 as per algea beater's suggestion. Is there anyway to check bacteria or fungal growth?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

keep en eye on the fish's fins.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you jobber! i will do that


----------

